# Do you leave cello on in humidor?



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

This must be a stupid question, i tried answering it myself by looking at about 20 pages of photos in the "take a pic of your humidor" thread but its 50/50. I never though much of it until this humidor website said that its a no no and that your cigars will deteriorate over time and can't breathe? But then if you have alot of different cigars how do you keep them seperated and prevent the mixing of flavors?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes
I do because I believe large collections age better that way, I also leave in the box when possible. it seems the answer is about 50/50 as to what's best. 
Dave


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I keep them on if it's a cigar with a thin wrapper. I love to go through my humi often and sometimes the wrappers would crack on me. I must stop playing with my cigars!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

100% cello free here. I remember the day when I went through all my boxes and took the cellos off of every single cigar. I have never once looked back or regretted it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well I can tell you one thing... Cello not breathing is :BS.

It _may_ have a little effect on the age process though... Your sticks will _marry _after a long time together, in cello or not. I have buddies who have entirely different humi's for their Opus X & Anejo's, due to them being aged in liquor casks.

It is however 50/50, like you said... I keep mine in the cello to protect them, & to keep my humi bottom cleaner. There's also is something special about pulling out that stick with the yellowed cello that says.... I'm ready!!!!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I always leave the cello on until I dry box. I keep a number of sticks dry boxed in a small cedar cigar cigar box with the cello off for a few days prior to smoking.

It might be my imagination but the wrappers seem to look a bit oilier to me after they have been in the dry box for two or three days without the cello.:hmm:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I have buddies who have entirely different humi's for their Opus X & Anejo's, due to them being aged in liquor casks.
> 
> There's also is something special about pulling out that stick with the yellowed cello that says.... I'm ready!!!!


Sorry for sniping but I agree with all but wanted to speak to these 2

I am thinking about separating my high end stuff as well, would be interested in learning how far I need to go?

yellow cello is way cool.  unlike yellow snow


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to clip off the bottom of the cello wrapper so that the cigar could breathe, then I started taking them off, and then I said screw it and left them on completely.


I dont know, I go through phases. Im very indecisive.


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

i take all of mine off, I love the look and smell of my naked sticks in my humidors 

jason


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried to reckon just how often this question appears. There seems to be no statistical basis, but Im now convinced that it's the day after the last thread about it passes off the bottom of the first page :deadhorse:

You will never ever get a difinitive answer. For every damngoodreason I have for taking them off, some other BOTL will have a damngoodreason for leaving them on.

That said, take them off immediately! They're causing global warming, acne, mideast insurgency and teenage pregnancy!:bounce:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

smelvis said:


> yellow cello is way cool.  unlike yellow snow


ROFL very true...

In general, I keep mine in cello if they came in it. I've never noticed a difference between cigars aging in cello and cigars aging without, but I've never done a split test to see either... maybe I'll start that. Check back with me in a few years layball: lol


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I keep the cello's on for now, but you just never know.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sorry for sniping but I agree with all but wanted to speak to these 2
> 
> I am thinking about separating my high end stuff as well, would be interested in learning how far I need to go?
> 
> yellow cello is way cool.  unlike yellow snow


Sent you a PM bro....:wave:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

They look soooo much nicer sitting in my humi with the cello off, makes the humi smell nicer too. I don't care what anyone says IMHO cello off is the way to go. I ordered a fiver of Nica Libres and took the cello off of two of them, left the other three on. After a week in my humi i smoked one of each, (like i said before, don't care what anyone says) the one with the cello off was a way and i mean way better smoke. Tried it again with Oliva G, same result much better smoke without cello, but maybe its just my taste.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I think of cellos like a woman's clothing, they should stay on until its time to get down to business.

IMO the cello keeps them from being damaged when I'm playing humi-jinga. I have about a 70/30% 70% on and 30% off. Depends on how i get them.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I go cello on my desktop, but if its a box in my cooler its naked in their home with their Bros of the same kind.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

As a side note during our troop drive so far about 50% of those sent with cello off had damage, only a few were bad enough to not pass on, I just traded them out from my stash!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

however they come plus it kinda protects em a little


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

I gotta go with keeping them on. It turns out that I am always moving the cigars in my humidors around. When I can stop playing with them I might take the cello off.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I keep them in the humi. the way they come, except that the cellos are separated from the "nakeds" with a cedar sleeve.

The only problem is... that sometimes I catch the cellos looking over the barrier to "sneak a peek"! :behindsofa:

:biggrin1:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i keep the cello on for the most part, but i do take them off for the gars in my top tray. my top try is always naked, its kinda one out, one up.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I keep it on. Only have a couple naked ladies in the humidor. For me it just helps protect them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the wife make some crochet cozies for my cigars,,,they take up a lot of room in the humidor but they sure look great in their little cigar tuxedos!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have the wife make some crochet cozies for my cigars,,,they take up a lot of room in the humidor but they sure look great in their little cigar tuxedos!


LoL! i give mine red, orange, blue and purple bandannas. at least i know im not the only one dressing my cigars up!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to take them off now I just keep them as they come. I found out that because I like to move my cigars around a lot that damaging them is very easy. I have tried the smoke one with cello on and smoke one without and sometimes I noticed a difference. Maybe it was because they were both only a week old and the one with cello didn't have enough to time acclimate to my humi set at 65%. I really haven't noticed a difference once I started to wait about a month before I smoke new additions. Unless of course I am really antsy and just smoke them straight from the B&M.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

No, I remove it as soon as I can get it in the box.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will admit that most of what I get for my stash comes without but boxed and also I'm a sucker for tubed.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

A little name dropping:

I talked to Eddie Ortega (601, Murcielago, etc.) at a herf last night. He told me that Nestor Miranda is going to start shipping his cigars with cello wrappers. Too many get damaged in shipping. 

I've tried it both ways. I keep them as they come. When they go in the dry box the hearty wrappers go in nude. Cameroon stays in the cello.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I always take cello off, unless its in a cigar box. Singles I remove. Just dont like em


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for taking the cello off in my case. 

It all personal preference though. I like looking into my humidor and seeing tobacco instead of plastic. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

cellophane on , it protects them and you never know when you want to take some out with ya. even if you have a case they can dry out faster unwrapped.

i also have some with the cellophane off
this is so i can get a cedar taste in a cigar i think is better with the stronger cedar taste.

delicate connecticut shade like a RP Vintage 1999 for example always stay in cellophane

another reason for cellophane 
if you want to date them its easier to write with permanent fine tip marker.and of course when on has been hibernating for a while the yellow hue speaks volumes.

you can also do what i do sometimes which is pull the cellophane off 80% of the stick and fold it over.this way i can re-dress and go out on the town

:boxing: it comes down to how much protection you need for your stick :kicknuts:


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

If its a whole box with cellophane on them I leave it although if I dont have an entire box of them I take them off. Why? I dont really have a good answer for that one.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep new box purchases in the cello for 6 months then I remove the cello and keep them in their box. The beauty of all of the smokes aging together makes for one hell of smoke later.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I leave mine in for one reason, and one reason only: it helps to keep them from being damaged when moved around. I might move my humidor, or dig through looking for a smoke, or rearrange it to gain some space for new stuff. Leaving the cello on helps prevent damage.

Aside from that, I don't think there's much of a difference either way.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

For my cigars that I am aging/resting in the bottom of my humidor I push the cigar almost to the open end and cut the head side and extra off. I like to rotate them every so often and I think it helps protect the wrapper on the ones I'm handling. The rest get it removed. There is definitely something more majestic about an un-cello'd cigar.


Similar discussion going on in the general discussion area.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Cello off in the Desk top humidor. 

If I'm storing boxes of cigars, I leave them on.


----------

